
Ask HN: Why is there no boom around the baby boomers? - chrisfrantz
There&#x27;s a large market of retired people looking for ways to stay active and&#x2F;or generate a small amount of side income. Are there any businesses targeted specifically toward their demo? My dad has a ton of time on his hands and occasionally dog &#x2F; house sits, and I&#x27;m he&#x27;s not the only one. I&#x27;d love to get him hooked up with an existing network but there doesn&#x27;t seem to be one that I can find. Does anyone have any suggestions?
======
giobox
Probably because they are too busy enjoying all the money they got from free
education, affordable housing that skyrocketed in value over the course of
their lifetime and great final salary pension schemes, all the while pulling
the ladder up behind them. Work is hard to fit into the 6 months abroad in the
holiday home in the South of France lifestyle. The gig economy type jobs are
for us not them!

Or maybe as a child of the boomer generation I'm just bitter :P

------
soneca
There is an online service (forgot the name) in which older english-speaking
people chat online with teenagers learning english as a second language. If I
recall correctly, it was not paid, more a volunteer exchange of company for
education.

So not exactly a market, but a neat idea and possible jnspiration on the
topic.

------
ctalladen78
My wife is Korean and she used to take ESL classes from retired people. It was
a casual meetup and she improved her English by taking part of the class. I
think the retired teacher benefited as well by staying active with the
community

